# processor and MOBO combination



## sav_more (Aug 6, 2004)

i want to buy a mobo & processor.main aim is to use photoshop & illustrator.i have decided on 512 mb ram(400 mhz).
and yes i want to play doom 3,HL2.i had a GF4 440 mxSE.will that be enough or do i need to upgrade that too.please advice.        .my budget is around 25K.


----------



## dude_hp (Aug 6, 2004)

athlon xp 2600+ 4500.
athlon xp 2800+ 6500.
asus nforce2 for about 5000.
ram would be around 5000.

if you have to play those games, you'l need a Dx9 card for good gaming. 

the most basic one is fx5200 for about 4000(depending on brand).
you could the fx5700 as well. some brands sell it at about 10000. or even less. but there is a problem here, coz some makes scale down the chip and memory clock. so you may get an ultra edition and something like LE (presumable light edtion, or whatever) but it is less powerful. 

digit had reviewed Gainward 5900 ultra recently ... which costs about 14000. now this is seriously worth it. you can skip on processor speed and buy 2600+ ( it performs close to 2800+). 

if you are buying p4 then you need to rethink your budget. coz they are expensive. besides clock speed to clock speed, p4 can't beat an athlon xp in any benchmark. also photoshop is optimized for athlon xp as well.

a better option would be to consider 256 mb ram and then upgrade another 256 later. as you can save enough to squeeze in the fx5900ultra. simply bcoz upgrading ram is a lot less cheaper than changing your card.

don't forget to upgrade your power supply. happy upgrading


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

hmmm
i totally agree with that ...
go in for an amd and squeeze in a nice card for doom3 and hl2


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2004)

amd 32 bit prices have gone up , so the above prices are wrong

amd 2600 should cost around 5.5-6k

AMD 2800 64 or 3200 64 =atleast 8k
msi neo fsr=6k
512mb ddr 400 transcend=5k
128mb radeon 9800pro =12950 by powercolour


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 6, 2004)

AMD 64 2800+ 7.1k ........Todays fresh price
Kinston 512 Mb DDR 400 - 4450.
Gigabyte K8T800M - 4950/-
Club 3D Radeon 9600pro 8.5k (9800pro - 14.5k)
Powercolor doesnt have stocks currently.


----------



## BharatPremi (Aug 6, 2004)

I bought a p4 2.4ghz prescot with a intel 845gl mb 400 mhz prescott ready with 256 DDR RAM (266). The performance is good but wanted to know if it would be better on a 533mhz board which is HT ready (Gigabyte)


----------



## Naga (Aug 7, 2004)

What's ur present config? r u going for a complete overhaul? If yes, why not spend a little more and go for the Athlon 64. L2 cache is 1 mb and price is comparable to higher end 32 bit proccies. btw, doom 3 will run on a GeForce 4 mx at low settings. If u want to play the game at full settings, u'll have to get something better than a stock GeForce FX 5600. If u post ur present config, ppl will find it easier to suggest the proper action.


----------



## sav_more (Aug 8, 2004)

yes i am going for a complete overhaul.Except for the gf4 440 mx 8x 128mb(sigh!!!!!!!!)


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 8, 2004)

So your budget for the complete overhaul is 25k minus the gfx card. Actually your card isnt well equipped enuf to handle D3 and HL2, so i think u shud be upgrading on that front too.


----------



## TheDevil (Aug 8, 2004)

dude_hp said:
			
		

> if you are buying p4 then you need to rethink your budget. coz they are expensive. besides clock speed to clock speed, p4 can't beat an athlon xp in any benchmark. also photoshop is optimized for athlon xp as well.



 Dude Intel CPU's Beat Amd's in almost every Encoding Benchmarks


----------



## aadipa (Aug 9, 2004)

TheDevil said:
			
		

> dude_hp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is the the other way
AMD Athlon XP beat P4 (older)
AMD Athlon 64 beat P4 HT
AMD Athlon FX beat P4 EE


----------



## Naga (Aug 9, 2004)

TheDevil said:
			
		

> Dude Intel CPU's Beat Amd's in almost every Encoding Benchmarks


Where'd u get that idea? If u have a link to prove that, why don't u post a link ? Intels down for the count, babe.
Back to the original thread, get an AMD 64 2800+ (8 to 9 K). Asus and MSI both have good mobos to go with them. Check which ones ur dealer can get u (get an nForce3 based mobo).Corsair or Kingston 400 mhz RAM and ur all set. BTW, get a good PSU (at least 350 watts).


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

But without a good gfx card u still wont be able to play d3 and hl2 @ decent frame rates........For decent frame rates get a 9600pro atleast.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 9, 2004)

"Kinston 512 Mb DDR 400 - 4450. "

do you mean kingston memory?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> "Kinston 512 Mb DDR 400 - 4450. "
> 
> do you mean kingston memory?



it's a typo dude.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2004)

but kingston ddr 400 is for 4700-5000,how did you get it so cheap.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 10, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> but kingston ddr 400 is for 4700-5000,how did you get it so cheap.



At lamington mahalaxmi computers or PC guide !!


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmmm...... I want that!


----------

